# My first attempts at landscapes



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

1


trail landscape first landscape by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


marsh landscape2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


marsh landscape by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

any tips are appreciated


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 15, 2016)

Well for starters your horizon is crooked and placed dead center.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> Well for starters your horizon is crooked and placed dead center.


Are these any better
1


untitled by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


landscape leveled2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


landscape leveled by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2016)

No, horizon line still not level and you should put either the sky or foreground in the thirds line across. If the sky is more interesting, then give it the upper 2/3rds of the composition, it the foreground is more interesting, then give it the lower 2/3rds. Not an absolute but generally a good approach. The first one has a leading line so I would place that in the upper right 3rds area cross hair, which should eliminate the shadow in lower right. Classic example of thinking about what you want the viewer to see, expose, focus, frame, shoot, enjoy.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> No, horizon line still not level and you should put either the sky or foreground in the thirds line across. If the sky is more interesting, then give it the upper 2/3rds of the composition, it the foreground is more interesting, then give it the lower 2/3rds. Not an absolute but generally a good approach. The first one has a leading line so I would place that in the upper right 3rds area cross hair, which should eliminate the shadow in lower right. Classic example of thinking about what you want the viewer to see, expose, focus, frame, shoot, enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 128738


Thank you will need to remember that


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > No, horizon line still not level and you should put either the sky or foreground in the thirds line across. If the sky is more interesting, then give it the upper 2/3rds of the composition, it the foreground is more interesting, then give it the lower 2/3rds. Not an absolute but generally a good approach. The first one has a leading line so I would place that in the upper right 3rds area cross hair, which should eliminate the shadow in lower right. Classic example of thinking about what you want the viewer to see, expose, focus, frame, shoot, enjoy.
> ...


You already do it with wild life, just stop and think. You shoot the wildlife automatically because you were trained at it.


----------



## Piccell (Oct 15, 2016)

For a landscape, it's generally, but not always, a good idea to have less foreground and more middleground and distance in the shot. Get the camera up higher off the ground and look forward, not down.

Here are some more tips:


26 tips for landscapes
Nat Geo 1
Nat Geo 2


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

Piccell said:


> For a landscape, it's generally, but not always, a good idea to have less foreground and more middleground and distance in the shot. Get the camera up higher off the ground and look forward, not down.
> 
> Here are some more tips:
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

First comment ... you got something on your sensor.
Continuation ... I have a question, when you looked at these scenes (before you shot it) do you remember what you saw that made you take a picture of them ?
If you do remember ... does it look like what you though you saw ?
... and what you do you really think of the images now ?


----------



## weepete (Oct 15, 2016)

I nearly always try to have 3 main sections in my landscapes. Some foreground, middle ground and distance (thinking of it in this way helped me a lot). Often it can be good to include focal points (or anchors) especially in the foreground and distance. If you can offset the anchors then it tends to make the shot better, as it will lead the eye through the shot. You can then incororate stuff like leading lines or alignment to add emphasis. Good landscapes are mostly about compositional balance and leading the viewers eye through the shot to each element, while creating a frame within the  shot. Negative space is important, as are areas of brightness. Zig zag patterns work well as do sweeping curves. I don't tend to like horizontal lines in the frame as I think it often creates a visual barrier to the viewer. But cutting a horizontal line with a leading line can be very powerful in a shot, but you still need a focal point for your eye to lead to. 

Your shots above lack focus (compostionally) to me. There are no main focal points or anchors, to focus my attension and because of that and a lack of framing inside the shot its a miss for me.

Ssying that rules are made to be broken, so a jarring image can be created by ignoring these things but then you get into the abstact/conceptual art stuff which is a whole different ball game.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> First comment ... you got something on your sensor.
> Continuation ... I have a question, when you looked at these scenes (before you shot it) do you remember what you saw that made you take a picture of them ?
> If you do remember ... does it look like what you though you saw ?
> ... and what you do you really think of the images now ?


I did not see anything my dad said to try the one down the path the other two i just wanted to try out landscape photography


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

Ah, Ok ... your DAD made you do it.
I find landscape images harder to take than wildlife ... since it is very evident what the centre of attention is.
You really have to see the scene the same way as your camera is going to capture it ... not an easy thing to do. Takes practice ... like the practice you have given to wildlife photography.
You really have to "see" the landscape scene in your head and figure out how to get that same thing onto the sensor ... that is if you really want to take landscape shots.
I think your DAD wants you to explore other types of photographic imagery ... its up to you to want to.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

weepete said:


> I nearly always try to have 3 main sections in my landscapes. Some foreground, middle ground and distance (thinking of it in this way helped me a lot). Often it can be good to include focal points (or anchors) especially in the foreground and distance. If you can offset the anchors then it tends to make the shot better, as it will lead the eye through the shot. You can then incororate stuff like leading lines or alignment to add emphasis. Good landscapes are mostly about compositional balance and leading the viewers eye through the shot to each element, while creating a frame within the  shot. Negative space is important, as are areas of brightness. Zig zag patterns work well as do sweeping curves. I don't tend to like horizontal lines in the frame as I think it often creates a visual barrier to the viewer. But cutting a horizontal line with a leading line can be very powerful in a shot, but you still need a focal point for your eye to lead to.
> 
> Your shots above lack focus (compostionally) to me. There are no main focal points or anchors, to focus my attension and because of that and a lack of framing inside the shot its a miss for me.
> 
> Ssying that rules are made to be broken, so a jarring image can be created by ignoring these things but then you get into the abstact/conceptual art stuff which is a whole different ball game.


 Thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, Ok ... your DAD made you do it.
> I find landscape images harder to take than wildlife ... since it is very evident what the centre of attention is.
> You really have to see the scene the same way as your camera is going to capture it ... not an easy thing to do. Takes practice ... like the practice you have given to wildlife photography.
> You really have to "see" the landscape scene in your head and figure out how to get that same thing onto the sensor ... that is if you really want to take landscape shots.
> I think your DAD wants you to explore other types of photographic imagery ... its up to you to want to.


no my dad did not make you he just said that it might be a good idea to try and get low to the ground for the one on the path he said that it would be a good idea to try for the one with the path the other  two i just liked the look of the marsh


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

Ah, so you did see something about the marsh that made you look.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, so you did see something about the marsh that made you look.


 yeah just  the look of that part  of the marsh


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

So, I am going to make you think ... what did you like about the marsh ?
Did your photography show it (in your opinion) ?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> So, I am going to make you think ... what did you like about the marsh ?
> Did your photography show it (in your opinion) ?


No it did not it was a beautiful marsh with lots of beautiful birds like a female ring necked pheasent (no pictures of it)


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

OK, that is where you should concentrate on ... why did the image not look like what you saw in your head.
When you figure the why, you can figure out how.
... like I said, it is harder than wildlife photography.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 15, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> OK, that is where you should concentrate on ... why did the image not look like what you saw in your head.
> When you figure the why, you can figure out how.
> ... like I said, it is harder than wildlife photography.


The most beautiful part of the marsh to me was really really far awaay so i could not get it the way id liked it to look


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, that is step one.
... and landscapes do not always require a wide angle.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, so you did see something about the marsh that made you look.


Yeah, a bird or something....lol


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2016)

In the future, if you want to try landscapes I would advise setting out on the photo trip with the intent of focusing soley on landscapes. 

I'm not huge into landscapes, but I do a few now and then. I don't even bother shooting them midday, landscapes almost always require golden hour, either early or late in the day. It adds color and contrast to the images. Even the best landscape composition is dead in the water without the proper light and time of day.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 16, 2016)

Destin said:


> In the future, if you want to try landscapes I would advise setting out on the photo trip with the intent of focusing soley on landscapes.
> 
> I'm not huge into landscapes, but I do a few now and then. I don't even bother shooting them midday, landscapes almost always require golden hour, either early or late in the day. It adds color and contrast to the images. Even the best landscape composition is dead in the water without the proper light and time of day.


Thanks that will never happen with my luck i would have a golden eagle come and land 40 feet in front of me if i focus on just landscapes i am just trying out different types of photography


----------

